# 66 Stingray barn find



## Len (Sep 13, 2022)

It's a 15-speed has little lever with three positions along with the five-speed gear shifter I don't know what it's worth it's in Coppertone grips are still good seats original everything's original tires are shot though what would this thing possibly be worth I have no idea could use help please thank you


----------



## Thee (Sep 13, 2022)

Don’t know the value? But it 
Would have only been a five speed


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 13, 2022)

early Fastback...66 or 7...rough shape but might clean up surprisingly well....700 range and maybe even UP


----------



## Thee (Sep 13, 2022)

I had a yellow one in rural NH a ‘70-‘72 ? got left behind when we moved to Cali, my uncle finally mailed it out ‘74 ? , I think @Xlobsterman 🦞probably put it back together 🙂


----------



## freewheels (Sep 13, 2022)

Has nice coppertone paint, I would work on getting back to original honestly


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 13, 2022)

Interesting custom Fastback. That crankset was last used on the 1964 Superior and it first showed up on the 1962 Super Continental. There is a member here that's in Tucson and literally has a house packed full of Fastbacks and he could probably give you a good idea on what that's worth, but I haven't seen him around here for a while.

And welcome to the Cabe from Gilbert!


----------



## nick tures (Sep 13, 2022)

looks like a 1966 should clean up well, chainguard and crank might get kinda expensive but worth it, i would say minimum $500


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 13, 2022)

I found the guy @1966fastbacks in Tucson but he hasn't been here since Nov. 2019. Here's a shot of just some of his Fastbacks. They all wouldn't fit in the picture. 





Someone asked him if all these were 1966's. 
Quote:
NO. only about 20 or so are 66's. I am trying to collect one of each color from each year 66-76. I'm very close. The picture is only about half of them. Have 14 violet 66's. I have way too many duplicates.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 14, 2022)

Thee said:


> I had a yellow one in rural NH a ‘70-‘72 ? got left behind when we moved to Cali, my uncle finally mailed it out ‘74 ? , I think @Xlobsterman 🦞probably put it back together 🙂




74 was before my time working at the shop.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 14, 2022)

Len said:


> It's a 15-speed has little lever with three positions along with the five-speed gear shifter I don't know what it's worth it's in Coppertone grips are still good seats original everything's original tires are shot though what would this thing possibly be worth I have no idea could use help please thank you
> 
> View attachment 1695453
> 
> ...




Everything on this bike is NOT original. The triple chainring, front derailleur, and extra shifter are not original to the bike from the factory.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 14, 2022)

I like Fastbacks more than Krates because I can ride them.  You will like those gears on a hill.


----------



## jammer (Sep 14, 2022)

The shifter looks original, March '66 fastback would have the smooth shifter lever I think. Am I missing something?


----------



## Thee (Sep 14, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> 74 was before my time working at the shop.



Did you work there in ‘76 ?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2022)

Thee said:


> Did you work there in ‘76 ?



 Why don’t you send him a personal message and chat there?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 14, 2022)

Thee said:


> Did you work there in ‘76 ?




No, from 77 to 82


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 15, 2022)

Len said:


> It's a 15-speed has little lever with three positions along with the five-speed gear shifter I don't know what it's worth it's in Coppertone grips are still good seats original everything's original tires are shot though what would this thing possibly be worth I have no idea could use help please thank you
> 
> View attachment 1695453
> 
> ...



Worth detailing and bringing it back to original. Value depends on how it turns. Or sell as is 500 to 700 less all the ebay fees


----------



## Tom Carroll (Sep 15, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I found the guy @1966fastbacks in Tucson but he hasn't been here since Nov. 2019. Here's a shot of just some of his Fastbacks. They all wouldn't fit in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 1695568
> 
> ...



Let me guess….he is single


----------



## nick tures (Sep 15, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I found the guy @1966fastbacks in Tucson but he hasn't been here since Nov. 2019. Here's a shot of just some of his Fastbacks. They all wouldn't fit in the picture.
> 
> wow thats incredible !!  must have took all day to put them out for that picture !!


----------



## Real1 (Sep 17, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I found the guy @1966fastbacks in Tucson but he hasn't been here since Nov. 2019. Here's a shot of just some of his Fastbacks. They all wouldn't fit in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 1695568
> 
> ...



OK....he could be the nicest guy in the world but that's hoarding and especially with all the duplication. Sure it's his 'right' to collect and buy whatever he wants. But in the hobby, somebody like that keeps others from owning and finding stuff. However, if he's willing to sell or help other collectors, that's a whole other kettle of fish. 

Local guy here had 15 Covairs. I was working with a teenager that wanted to restore one. We walked up to his door and politely asked if he might consider selling one. Ran us off, told us he was going to restore them all. Fast fwd 15yrs....he put up a fence around them so as not to be visible from the road, they rotted more to the ground, he died and they were hauled away. Who won in that scenario....the guy who 'possessed' the 15 Covairs, or the family members that had to dispose of 15 rotting covairs?

Just an opinion, YMMV.

Kevin


----------



## Thee (Sep 17, 2022)

Real1 said:


> OK....he could be the nicest guy in the world but that's hoarding and especially with all the duplication. Sure it's his 'right' to collect and buy whatever he wants. But in the hobby, somebody like that keeps others from owning and finding stuff. However, if he's willing to sell or help other collectors, that's a whole other kettle of fish.
> 
> Local guy here had 15 Covairs. I was working with a teenager that wanted to restore one. We walked up to his door and politely asked if he might consider selling one. Ran us off, told us he was going to restore them all. Fast fwd 15yrs....he put up a fence around them so as not to be visible from the road, they rotted more to the ground, he died and they were hauled away. Who won in that scenario....the guy who 'possessed' the 15 Covairs, or the family members that had to dispose of 15 rotting covairs?
> 
> ...



Variety is the spice of life , that dude needs to go fishing or sumtin 🤣😂😆


----------



## Real1 (Sep 17, 2022)

Thee said:


> Variety is the spice of life , that dude needs to go fishing or sumtin 🤣😂😆



Who...the dead guy or the bike guy?
😂

Kevin


----------



## Nashman (Sep 17, 2022)

Tom Carroll said:


> Let me guess….he is single



Or wears the pants? I love "old school logic and phrases in this "politically correct" wussfest we live in now!! I'm not a chauvinist but when I see the ( any type) discrimination reversed and unbalanced I shake my head on all of life's antics. Sugar coat everything, noone fails, turn your head it will all go away? Kaos is a word that comes to mind.


----------



## Thee (Sep 17, 2022)

Real1 said:


> Who...the dead guy or the bike guy?
> 😂
> 
> Kevin



Bike guy-Get worms from the dead guy for bait 🎣 🤣😂😆


----------



## Thee (Sep 17, 2022)

Oh my that was distasteful 😬


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 17, 2022)

Thee said:


> Oh my that was distasteful 😬



Yep, and stupid.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 17, 2022)

Real1 said:


> OK....he could be the nicest guy in the world but that's hoarding and especially with all the duplication. Sure it's his 'right' to collect and buy whatever he wants. But in the hobby, somebody like that keeps others from owning and finding stuff. However, if he's willing to sell or help other collectors, that's a whole other kettle of fish.
> 
> Local guy here had 15 Covairs. I was working with a teenager that wanted to restore one. We walked up to his door and politely asked if he might consider selling one. Ran us off, told us he was going to restore them all. Fast fwd 15yrs....he put up a fence around them so as not to be visible from the road, they rotted more to the ground, he died and they were hauled away. Who won in that scenario....the guy who 'possessed' the 15 Covairs, or the family members that had to dispose of 15 rotting covairs?
> 
> ...





I'm sure glad you edited your post and deleted all the BS. 👍


----------



## Thee (Sep 17, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Yep, and stupid.



stupid? Huh? oh I get it a dead guy can’t go fishing? I didn’t think of that? 🤣😂😆 Without humor & satire life would be meaningless 🎭🎭🎭


----------



## Nashman (Sep 17, 2022)

Last time I checked it was still a free world to do as you wanted within all the laws of the land. Being a "hoarder" is legal and ones right. Tasteful, well, that's a matter of opinion. To boast or "rub others noses" in a desirable accumulation of something others wish to own/consider "valuable" is rather selfish and generally has repercussions of some sort.

Letting history rot when it could be appreciated or shared in it's current state or restored for others to enjoy is the owners choice and should be respected, not necessarily admired. You wouldn't have to look far within the Cabe ( or any material collection of human "wants") to see "hoards" of guilty parties doing the same thing. There is a big difference between what we want and what we need. Lets keep this fun and not label eccentric people negatively where many of us fall into that pair of shoes with a perfect fit. Jealously and resentment will eat your grits. Just my opinion.


----------

